# Parental Alienation



## Nix2 (Jun 16, 2016)

Is anyone else dealing with minor children who refuse to talk to one of their biological parents?

Also, has anyone had to call child protective services on their ex for noncompliance with a court order?

Please feel free to link me to any other threads about this I may have missed.


----------



## sdrawkcab (Jun 16, 2016)

OP-

For noncompliance to court order you need to file a motion with the court for contempt by your ex. CPS should get involved if there is danger to the safety of the child(ren).

Parental Alientation is tough...the key is too look at the long game...consistency and follow through with how you interact with your child(ren). I recommend keeping a journal of all of the example so noncompliance and parental alienation tactics. Do you have a love and affection clause in your divorce decree? PA tactics would show contempt in this area as well.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Do it by the book. Inform your ex that you are keeping DETAILED records of every situation and it's going to be a very long book indeed, when you take it to the judge for a change. Use a hardbound journal so the judge can see that you haven't altered anything. They may or may not look at it, but just seeing that you've felt compelled to go to that length will play into decisions.


----------

